
The Future of Cooking Is No Cooking - danielhitome
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/recipe-future-eating-yuen-daniel-cheng/
======
paraj
Another great article that focuses on cooking-as-a-service with some data on
how cooking-as-a-service aka takeout/delivery is becoming more routine

[https://alexdanco.com/2019/05/09/cooking-as-a-
service/](https://alexdanco.com/2019/05/09/cooking-as-a-service/)

~~~
danielhitome
Thanks for sharing!

